# switching to an overdrive in both manual and auto



## salemsam (Jul 7, 2018)

I an hoping to get some advise - clear some information I found on the internet and as always - advise.

I have 2 1971 lemans sport convertibles - one has a 400 with a TH350 trans and the other, a 350 with a M20

I am wanting to switch them over to an overdrive transmission and with the information I found on the web - these were my thoughts

1) switching out the TH350 with a 200r4 trans

2) rebuilding the M20 with an overdrive gear for #4 going from a 1.00 to a 0.68

Any thoughts, ideas - problems I might be getting myself into

Thanks


----------

